

Ubuntu on Samsung Series 7 Ultrabook 730U - puszczyk
http://igor.kupczynski.info/2013/07/22/ubuntu-on-samsung-series-7.html

======
maxmouchet
What about the battery life ? I have also a discrete GPU in addition of the
Intel HD 3000 on my HP laptop and when I disable it (with acpi_call) I have
35-40% more autonomy.

